# Adult first-time rider from North Carolina



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi everyone! 

I'm an ultimate newbie to the forum and to riding horses. I just started taking lessons this summer for the first time in my life at the _tender_ age of 28 :wink: Riding horses was one of those sports my parents were too scared to let me try. So now that I'm an adult, I figured it was better late than never to learn. I take English lessons once a week and my personal goal is to learn how to jump. 

This forum has been very helpful to me and I look forward to learning from and sharing with everyone.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Yay!!! Welcome to the forum. My neighbor started taking lessons at the age of 40 and is just starting to jump this year!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares in Hillsborough, NC! We're sure you'll find riding very rewarding and enjoyable.


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome! 

WickedNag - Thanks for sharing. I find that very encouraging.


----------



## iloverascal777 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey welcome to the forum! Congrats to you and learning to ride!  Keep updating us and let us know how it's going!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*28 is a tender age?*

I guess you meant that 28 was OLD to start riding? Come on, give me a break! I started at 41 . By the time you are 41 you'll be an Olympian.
Anyway, just kiddin' ya. Welcome and keep us posted onhow it's going, ne?


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Well i'm pleasantly surprised to find other people who did not start riding at the age of 5 lol. My impression was that most people started at a very young age. I actually met another English rider today who started at 45. She is now 61 (she looks fabulous for 61, mind you) and is now learning dressage. I felt very inspired and encouraged by that. It is never too late to learn something new. 

When I or my husband tell people that I just started riding lessons they are so shocked that they can't stop saying "really?" repeatedly lol. I love surprising people like that. 

My lessons are going great so far. I started a thread asking about taking English lessons on a Western saddle here In a nutshell, I was riding on a Western saddle but will start lesson on an English saddle next week. I'm so excited! Next week can't get here fast enough. Once the weather gets warm again, I plan to take lessons twice a week (if my work schedule permits).


----------

